# Creative texture overlay plug in for Lightroom



## nudibranches (Sep 2, 2009)

I am just wondering if anyone can recommend a decent texture overlay program for Lightroom?

I've had a look around and can't see anything that leaps out on line. While creative textures can easily be overdone, they can also really enhance the "right" image.

Many thanks,


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 2, 2009)

Most textures are applied using layers so the they can be blended. I'm not sure whether the results would be any good in LR unless the plugin had this sort of feature. I'm not aware of any but then I'm not a plugin expert.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 2, 2009)

This guy does some good looking texture work...  http://www.stuckincustoms.com/  awesome HDR too !


----------

